# Pumice stone and Stripping



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I have been slowly working on Puddles new do.
She is doing rather well with her stripping except for her privates(idontblameher) ears and belly. Well, someone suggested to bath her with a pumice stone..work in shampoo with it. WOW..it did an amazing job. 

Dozer is blowing coat. When he blows his coat turns reddish. I decided to try it on him and he is SOOO SHINY and BLACK now. Usually it toook a good month of brushing constantly to get to this point. 

I Love the Pumice stone


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Wheeee...great job!!! Pics???


----------

